# Dovecoat und Postfix mit mehreren SSL Zertifikaten nutzen



## win_tho (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
auf einem ISPConfig Server (Debian) habe ich bereits erfolgreich ein SSL Zertifikat in die Konfiguration des Mailservers eingebunden, dies funktioniert auch wunderbar, solange ich den den Hostname (auf den das SSL Zertifikat ausgestellt ist) als Posteingangs- und Postausgangsserver nutze. Ansonsten meldet der Mail-Client verständlicherweise einen Fehler. 

Nun möchte ich jedoch genau dies für einen Kunden auf einem anderen Server realisieren. Er soll SSL für IMAP+POP+SMTP für seine Domain (welche nichts mit dem Hostname des Servers zu tun hat) nutzen können. Ich habe nun diese beiden Anleitungen gefunden

http://wiki2.dovecot.org/SSL/DovecotConfiguration
http://blog.wpkg.org/2013/07/31/postfix-and-multiple-ssl-certificates/

Hat jemand zufällig etwas ähnliches schon einmal mit ISPConfig umgesetzt? Ist wirklich für Postfix eine zusätzliche IP notwendig? Freue mich auf eure Ideen.


----------



## nowayback (18. Jan. 2015)

ja, wenn dann brauchst du separate ips für postfix. dovecot unterstützt meines wissens nach sni.


----------



## ramsys (18. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von win_tho:


> Nun möchte ich jedoch genau dies für einen Kunden auf einem anderen Server realisieren.


Du brauchst eigentlich nur das Zertifikat in Dovecot und Postfix korrekt einbinden. Und die Subdomain, auf die das Zertifikat ausgestellt ist, per Eintrag im Nameserver auf den Mailserver zeigen lassen.

Oder möchtest Du verschiedene Zertifikate auf dem gleichen Mailserver nutzen?


----------



## win_tho (6. Feb. 2015)

Besten Dank für die Antworten, konnte mich leider länger nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen, daher erst jetzt die Rückmeldung.


> Oder möchtest Du verschiedene Zertifikate auf dem gleichen Mailserver nutzen?


Ja, es wäre ein allgemeines Zertifikat (serverxx.meinefirma.de) und eines speziell für einen Kunden (mail.kundendomain.de). Die "normalen" User sollten dann natürlich nicht das Zertifikat für mail.kundendomain.de ausgeliefert bekommen. Aber ich nehme auch an, dass dies dann wirklich nur mit zwei getrennten IPs geht.


----------



## florian030 (6. Feb. 2015)

Das geht - zumindest bei Postfix - nur mit unterschiedlichen IPs. Postfix kann kein SNI und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht können.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2015)

mal frage zu den Eisntelleungen ich hab in Postfix Hinterlegt in der main.cf 


```
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/cert/mycert.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/cert/mycert.key

smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_loglevel= 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
tls_random_prng_update_period = 3600s
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
```
Dovecot.conf

```
ssl_cert = </etc/postfix/cert/mycert.crt
ssl_key = </etc/postfix/cert/mycert.key
```
/etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-ssl.conf


```
ssl_cert = </etc/postfix/cert/mycert.crt
ssl_key = </etc/postfix/cert/mycert.key
```
I)st das soweit richtig ? kommt da in die master.cf noch was rein ?


----------

